# My MTN High Night Crash



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*snowboard is not "gopro gear"*

you need a gadget on a pole in your other hand so you can pay even less attention to snowboarding while you are trying to learn it.

despite the comment on the youtube page, I suspect its going to be more wreck vids for awhile.

go find the gopro forums.

sorry, I am your e-nemesis, you gopro enthusiast, capturer of useless video and hero of snowboarders looking like skiers yardsaling everywhere. I cannot tolerate your kind and the lord of darkness has sent me on a mission to destroy.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

in slow'mo your head is just scrapping along for what seems like 20ft.:dizzy:
Im surprised they are running the blowers...its been warm as hell.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> in slow'mo your head is just scrapping along for what seems like 20ft.:dizzy:



I thought he was KTFO. 

Anyway, gotta agree with Klinger here. Learn to ride before sticking a camera in our face while riding what appears to be a green(?) trail.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL! Nice faceplant!

I applaud your willingness to leave your ego at the door and post your fails here! Always entertaining! :eusa_clap: :thumbsup:

However, I think if you are still just learning to ride,...? The comments so far are appropriate. Get the skill & muscle memory down before splitting your attention between riding and trying to be Quentin Tarantino.

Just so you know that I am not just busting your balls for kicks,.. I did the same thing and posted a few really,.. _REALLY_ lame vids of myself my first season or so. Being an "Old Fart" and quite frankly pretty amazed that I was able to be doing this at all, I was soooo proud of my lame little one inch ollies and painfully awkward & slow Midwest Blue runs, etc! LOL! Took a little grief for those clips too.  

...HiYa SK!  

I will even admit to doing the whole Gapper,... _"Is it on? Can you see the light? Is it blinking"_ schtick before I realized just how incredibly _STUPID_ a person looks and sounds asking that! :laugh: 


...For me, now, I mostly use those lame clips to help other newbs when they post here that they are worried that they will never "get it!" I can show them how awkward & clumsy you can be in those first few weeks or months, and how quickly you can get comfortably proficient in the basics once it "clicks!"

I do like the fact that I have a pretty decent video record of my progression, but unless and until I can get some footage of myself involved in some RAD riding or some truly deep and epic POW? (...still a ways off btw,) I've decided to limit my public video postings on the forum to those of asking for critiques on my technique and/or sharing my painful learning experiences with other newbs!



...still, it was a pretty funny fail! :thumbsup: Ice and Advil!  :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ugh another person with a camera pointed at them that is paying too much attention to it and not their inability to ride. Next time just ride into a rail full speed, snap your femur, and never ride or upload your video again.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

As long as you had fun


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I couldn't believe how many gapers and even more experienced people were rocking 1 if not 2 go pros during christmas vacation at Heavenly. The trails were so crowded... the only reason I could think of to wear them was for lawsuits when some fucker ran in to you at 50 mph.


----------



## Aphraidknot (Mar 4, 2013)

binarypie said:


> As long as you had fun


LOL I did have fun thanks! I always have fun out there and I love the GoPro! I love sharing memories with my family and friends! Thanks for the replies everybody!


----------



## Aphraidknot (Mar 4, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> LOL! Nice faceplant!
> 
> I applaud your willingness to leave your ego at the door and post your fails here! Always entertaining! :eusa_clap: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Yeah I have to admit it was a pretty epic fail LOL! But thanks for reply!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The only positive to having a camera in one hand when you fall like that, is that you only have 1 other hand to put in front of you and risk breaking...!!! 

I would keep the videos personal for now, and wait till you are a bit better...

I do have a few vids, but are generally of others, and not of myself, and my stepson, when we do little edits for him and his season edit...

I understand the need to film though, i have every trip i ever took from the 1st time i stood on a snowboard 7 years ago to date, and that is probably about 4TB of footage, most of it 99% is absolute shit... And would never see the light of day, but it is habit to film for me, and occasionally we get good footage from 1 run or even a whole day of good footage...

Nowadays it is definitely more about just having that funny moment on video though when someone does something really stupid, i also film everything in the car, dash cam has saved my arse many a time, and saved a fortune. So while i may look stupid, i will keep recording... Haha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aphraidknot said:


> Yeah I have to admit it was a pretty epic fail LOL! But thanks for reply!


You scorpioned. That's not even remotely epic.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not that good but I film on my trips away. I wouldn't film at Mt High or Bear though :laugh:

It's for memories and I ain't going to share publicly. But I'm no longer doing the pole in front of me. Just holding the gopro in the hand or filming my friends.


----------

